

Photoshop Elements: a Stripped-Down Version of Photoshop Aimed at Amateurs - charzom
http://www.wired.com/software/softwarereviews/news/2007/09/photoshop_elements6

======
wmf
Looking at the new user interface, at first I thought this was a Web app.
There's also some visible influence from Lightroom.

